# Forgeworld Rumors



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From *Faeit212*:



> * What Projects are Being Worked on for the Future: Forgeworld *
> 
> 
> Its rare that we get much vision into the workings of Forgeworld, and so when this came in, I thought I would share. Some of the highlights include a Russ, Malcador, Garro, and more. When is the next Horus Heresy Book Coming? This rumor says September!
> ...


Thanks Boc for making the Heresy stuff so successful.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Zion said:


> Thanks Boc for making the Heresy stuff so successful.


I do what I can, much to the chagrin of my wife.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Massacre... Istvaan V I hope. I'm thinking since the legion army list and wargear is rolled into Betrayal, this book's rules would consist of the campaign and the special rules of the 7 additional legions that participated.

Or is that too ambitious for one book?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Was just rading this. Knowing that Russ is coming in 2014/15 and the prospero book next year... that makes me a very happy puppy!

And some jetbike varients... that's great news. I wanted to get some but wasn't sure about the Dildo Pattern jetbikes currently available.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

maelstrom48 said:


> Massacre... Istvaan V I hope. I'm thinking since the legion army list and wargear is rolled into Betrayal, this book's rules would consist of the campaign and the special rules of the 7 additional legions that participated.
> 
> Or is that too ambitious for one book?


Drop Pod Massacre is actually two books with the Legions involved split between then. Rumours put them as both coming out this year though.

So yeah, too ambitious for one book.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

DINOSAURS!!!

add some lasers and we are there:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Was just rading this. Knowing that Russ is coming in 2014/15 and the prospero book next year... that makes me a very happy puppy!


If Russ is coming that means Crimson King is


After Prospero is released I'm worried the space based RSPCA will be after me for the amount of space puppies that have to get put down


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Zion said:


> Drop Pod Massacre is actually two books with the Legions involved split between then. Rumours put them as both coming out this year though.
> 
> So yeah, too ambitious for one book.


Dern. But that must mean the loyalists get some love finally, right? I'm thinking it'd make sense to put the first wave in one book, second wave traitors in the other.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

maelstrom48 said:


> Dern. But that must mean the loyalists get some love finally, right? I'm thinking it'd make sense to put the first wave in one book, second wave traitors in the other.


They've got Loyalist and Traitors mixed in each book.

Let's see if I can find the list...

Part 1: Night Lords, Word Bearers, Iron Hands and Salamanders
Part 2: Alpha Legion, Iron Warriors, Raven Guard and Imperial Fists

So 4 Legions in each half, 2 Loyalist and 2 Traitor.

I look forward to seeing what they do for th e Iron Hands bits wise, but seeing as they've yet to start sculpting them....it'll be a bit before we see them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So you think Phall will be covered in Massacre II?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

No word on Sanguinius yet? This saddens me. At the very least give me Azkaellon and Raldoran.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

A diorama of the duel between Russ & Johnson? Fuck yeah! :clapping:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These are all cool. I'm gonna start saving for the Russ/Jonson diorama now.

By the by, does anyone know what ever happened to the SW character that was seen at last years FW Open Day? I know the model looked shit, but it surely wouldn't have taken a year to fix.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> By the by, does anyone know what ever happened to the SW character that was seen at last years FW Open Day? I know the model looked shit, but it surely wouldn't have taken a year to fix.


Oh, what did I miss? :shok:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Archon Dan said:


> No word on Sanguinius yet? This saddens me. At the very least give me Azkaellon and Raldoran.


I believe we are near enough guaranteed to get the entire Primarch Line, but in regards to the lesser heroes, I think we could be SOL.

Loken is a rarity in that it's a BL created character brought into 40K. That rarely happens these days. Azkaellon and Raldoran are the same category, IIRC.

We don't have a Calas Typhon, Lucius or Kharn yet in the Betrayal series, so it's hard to judge, but Abaddon and Loken have arguably the defining duel of the early books. I believe we may see them a bit more active later on, as with the exception of Lucius (Graham McNeils bumboy whenever he can't stroke his own ego by using characters he himself has created that no-one else bothers to even reference), they were not that "present" at that point in the Novels.

However, Abaddon was released in a duel with Loken, not Abaddon by himself, and Abaddon is the big-bad of 40K, as are Kharn, Lucius, Magnus, and Typhon/us; Raldoran and Azk are not.

I don't even think we'll see a Sevatar, Gage, Sigismund or any of the other Primarch Brobeans; even Erebus or Kor Phaeron would be unlikely.

In other news, I need to stop quoting Thad.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

A Russ and El Johnson duel? SRSLY? Sweet. Throw Guilliman and Dorn in and FW can have my monies.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Vaz said:


> I believe we are near enough guaranteed to get the entire Primarch Line, but in regards to the lesser heroes, I think we could be SOL.
> 
> Loken is a rarity in that it's a BL created character brought into 40K. That rarely happens these days. Azkaellon and Raldoran are the same category, IIRC.
> 
> ...


I think Azkaellon was mentioned in the 5th ed codex before he was in Swallow's _Bloodline_ and definitely before _Fear to Tread_. I may be wrong. But the rest makes sense. But speaking of _Fear to Tread_, a diorama of Sanguinius vs Ka'Bandha would be awesome. But they'll probably save Sanguinius for a diorama with Horus.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

The way the dioramas are going I'm going to start saving for the big one, the iconic Horus vs emperor duel on Horus' ship. May take a while to be released though. The series hasn't even got that far yet. Still plenty of time to save.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I need my Bro Horus...prolly the only primarch i will buy...unless C(K?)ruze/Night Haunter is pure badass...


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I will be willing to bet money on there being a 30k Ahriman, he is the central to the sons story, commander of the battle of Prospero. We will likely see Typhon and Kharn as their story comes into the fold

Bretrayal never featured Typhon as as far as we know he was in space rather than on the ground, We don't know what Kharn was up to. Remember that most of the central characters (for the traitor legions) were not present on I3. (Which was a military disaster from Horus's perspective) 

Lucius in the 30k fluff is not "unique" we just know he was a very good swordsman, that's it, same with Fabius, Eidolan etc They are not a unique (worthy of special mention on the TT) enough. Characters will likely appear later in the series as they become more unique and more defined as major plot players


----------

